# Finally Got My New Pipes Delivered! Screw the CornCob!



## Frosted_Flame (Jan 15, 2012)

It's 2AM almost so posting pix is a tommorow thing.

My brother came to visit and delivered the pipes my Uncle wanted me to have. I had no idea they would be here so early, i was thinking six months. But they're cleaned and nice. One is a Meerschaum clawed hand holding a bowl at an angle...str8 stem but feels curved as you have to tilt it to get the bowl str8 in the air. Another is a carved wooden (but might be briar) pipe. I tried out the wooden pipe, and boy does it make a difference. Unlike the Corn Cob that CONSTANTLY keeps going out, this one stays lit really well. A much better and more intense smoke. Maybe it's cause of the much bigger bowl but the smoke upon inhalation is more intense. All in all, i'm not sure if it's an expensive pipe but it definitely makes a difference. Pix are forthcoming. I'm too tired to set up pix right now but probably will tomorrow. Happy piping!

update: changed my mind






heres the Meerschaum, not the greatest and well used, but has been cleaned throughly at least from a sanitary point of view not sure if you can help the discoloration, have yet to try it but if it smokes anything like the other one i will be very happy. Will go well when i got to Chattacon  (a Chattanooga based Sci-Fi/Fantasy convention)


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

That brown "discoloration" is something people hope for after smoking a meer for years! Your uncle must have loved it.


----------



## Frosted_Flame (Jan 15, 2012)

chu2 said:


> That brown "discoloration" is something people hope for after smoking a meer for years! Your uncle must have loved it.


Well i remember seein it first i think in 1995 and it didn't look that brown but i knew somehow something was up with one of the claws. He says it's a defect but i call it character. Wish it had come up better i'm still learning this site. But the wooden one is a FAR superior smoke to the corn cob that's for damn sure. Plus it stays lit unlike the corn cob relighting if you don't puff on it quick enough or do it a few times. I need a pipe lighter now and a tamper. I'll get it someday soon lol.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Frosted_Flame said:


> Well i remember seein it first i think in 1995 and it didn't look that brown but i knew somehow something was up with one of the claws. He says it's a defect but i call it character. Wish it had come up better i'm still learning this site. But the wooden one is a FAR superior smoke to the corn cob that's for damn sure. Plus it stays lit unlike the corn cob relighting if you don't puff on it quick enough or do it a few times. I need a pipe lighter now and a tamper. I'll get it someday soon lol.


I do not own a pipe lighter either but find matches work fine. If you are relighting a cob so often I would think it is either a dud or way to wet, rest it maybe. A tamper is your friend absolutely & if you were smoking the cob without one that could also contribute to the issue. That pipe is gorgeous though, lucky you are. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

It's great to see estate pipes in the hands of loving family members instead of on fleabay!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Pale Horse said:


> It's great to see estate pipes in the hands of loving family members instead of on fleabay!


yep, glad to see it passed down


----------



## MastaMoMo (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey, that is a rocking pipe! I would like to say that I've only been smoking a year and my first corn cob is still my favorite. I have some cheap briars and a decent bent apple briar. That old corn cob still feels right. Although I will say that I have never smoked a well loved pipe, only new ones. :SM


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I have to agree with Aaron about passing pipes down the Family line. That is a fine looking pipe! 

I can only guess the straight stem has that slight angle to the bowl to allow for the droop factor if the pipe is clenched.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice pipe and it colored so evenly enjoy my brother!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow, that's a terrific looking pipe. It has colored in nicely!


----------



## Frosted_Flame (Jan 15, 2012)

So happy to have my new pipes, the wooden one smokes much better than teh corn cob. but anyways as promised the pix of the other one


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Amazing coloring on that meer!! That other pipe looks suspiciously like a meer, as well.

I wouldn't see that one lighter claw as a "defect" but certainly a show of how handling a warm meer can pull off wax (thereby retarding the coloring.) I can clearly see that he held it with his right hand. Most likely the flesh of his palm under the thumb on the lighter claw and an index finger on the top of the rightmost claw in the photo.

To still be able to see his influence on this pipe has got to resonate some strong connection.

Enjoy, my brother!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm amazed that the claws colored like that at all! :shock: Whatever, a great looking pipe! :tu


----------



## Frosted_Flame (Jan 15, 2012)

Finally went through the tobacco jar and i found pipe cleaners  a tamper! (yay!) a bit of his tobacco (much more moist) and the coolest thing of all...another pipe!  it's a Peterson (are those good) looks like a briar with i think a fish hook stem..? I'll post pix soon, a great thing to discover  he outdid himself! it's one he explained he bought in the late 80's and yes he did smoke the hell out of the dragon one. I asked him why he was willing to part with them he said "i make my own damn pipes!" it's true he carves blanks into whatever he wants. He made one that had Brain from Pinky and the Brain. Tried all three, i need ot try the dragon claw again wasn't an ideal bowl set up but i am very very very happy!


----------

